# American Street Ring



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Some people in Spartanburg S. C. are wanting to start an ASR club. If anyone is wanting to get started in this super sport let me know and I'll help you with who to contact in that area.
Jerry L. Lyda


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I think that would be great! I'm in the Asheville, NC area, and so far, there is basically nothing but SchH available to us as far as protection sports go. I think an ASR club in this area would be great, and would be popular if we could spread the word.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

It's going to happen so tell your friends. The people I'm talking to is Charlotte Groce and Rob Smith.
Jerry


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Jerry, I'd have to start driving down for that. Probably could'nt all the time, but pre-trial stuff, man, something in NC would be a nice mid-point. You should just move up here when Matt leaves. We'll have you, Chris and I and start an ASR commune :twisted:


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Kristina, Don't tempt me. I'd have to get a bus. I can't leave all my dog buddies down here. We would need a lot of land. Wouldn't that be something?????


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Just wondering what the status of this might be.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

They are training in Spartanburg. They train I think twice a week. You can call Charlotte Groce at 864-474-9460. She goes to bed before 10:00pm so call her around 7 or so. She's up real early, you can call her around 0700am. Call her and you can get all the info from her.


----------



## Patrick Cheatham (Apr 10, 2006)

Jerry I'm only 15 min. away and would love to find something close.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks, Jerry. I may give her a call this week or next (things are so hectic right now!).


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Where are you Patrick?


----------



## Patrick Cheatham (Apr 10, 2006)

Taylors, it's between Greenville and Spartanburg. I used to drive to Clt. NC twice a week. 90 miles one way and the gas prices cut that out.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Patrick, that's about how far I have to drive to SchH Club in Conover, NC. That's one reason I'm interested in maybe getting involved with the Spartanburg ASR Club.


----------



## Robert Blok (Jul 26, 2006)

*ASR*

Aloha,

Does anybody have a link to find out more about "ASR"?
Hear a lot about it and I'd like to find out a bit more. :? 

Many Thanks Robert


----------



## Michele Moore (Mar 27, 2006)

Here is the main site
http://www.americanstreetring.org/asrhome.htm


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Robert, you can go to our club site. Some good pictures on there. If you have questions you can ask me and I'll try to help.


----------



## Michael West (Jun 3, 2008)

Well Now this looks interesting... *checks mapquest*

Sadly its two hours away, granted i chose to ignore the gas prices so im good 

Any more info on this? Is the number and POC still the same that is listed above?


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Michael, this was back in 2006. There is no ASR there now.


----------



## Michael West (Jun 3, 2008)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Michael, this was back in 2006. There is no ASR there now.



bah, this is what i get for not checking dates.


----------

